# synthetic blend or high mileage oil



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

Which oil goes best with the ga16de engine, the synthehic blend or those high mileage oils. My car has about 160k miles on it. Currently, I use synthetic blend.

Thanks ahead for any replies


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Just as a personal choice I would avoid "high mileage" rated oils, besides regular 10W30 types that don't specify the are _improved_ for that purpose. There may be no proof to support this but with the detergents and additives to "condition/swell" rubber seals, as each company claims, I feel it may cause problems in the future. If you are to switch back to a regular crude based or even synthetic oil who is to predict how the old conditioned seals will perform.
Either this is cheap insurance to keep the engine better protected from leaks and oil burning by using a lower volatility/thicker oil so that it doesn't evaporation as readily from high heat or it's a quick fix to a more serious problem.

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/jk/at_011128.htm

If you're not experiencing any oil loss from burning or leaks then I'd stick with the synthetic blend. On the other hand, you can always see what difference it does make, if anyway, assuming you are having oil related engine trouble.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

isnt the synthetic blen a high milage oil?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Most any 10W30 oil is termed and/or approved for high mileage engines, those that started their life with 5W30 at least; Take Mobil 1 synthetic 10W30 for instance, it says this directly on the label.
Whether it be crude based, semi-synthetic/blend w/anti-wear properties or full synthetic, the oil viscosity, along with custom properties that vary among brands and specified types, is what will determine the marketing purpose and use of each. Like the article that I linked said:



> SAE 30 weight oil specifications show the oil viscosity must be between 9.3 and 12.4 centistokes (higher numbers represent a thicker oil). Most oils on the market use additives to control oil viscosity in the 10.5 centistokes range...
> 
> ...By using a premium base oil, Quaker State's Higher Mileage Engine oil has a higher viscosity in the 12.0 centistokes range. This thicker oil meets the 10W-30 specifications, but the higher viscosity helps protect engine parts, increases engine compression because of improved piston ring sealing, and reduces blow-by to the crankcase past the rings.


Synthetic or synthetic blend may help extend the life of an engine or allow it to run more efficient and smoother, even after switching oil types, i.e. non-snythetic or blend, but to assume all are made for higher mileage is misguided. As the article pointed out, it appears the difference is within the oil composition and viscosity tolerance range.
My other concern would be the effect a specifically rated "Higher Mileage" yet thicker 10W30 engine oil would have on any engine built with such low clearance spec's between parts like piston rings or crankshaft and rod bearings. I'm wary to try it myself and I'm unwilling to pay the extra cost for something I probably don't need. When you can get deals on Pennzoil or similar types at Wal-Mart for $4 CDN for a 3.78L, then I'm all over that, forget the fancy stuff. :cheers:


----------



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

To be honest I do seem to have a bit oil consumption going on so I guess I'll go with the high mileage from Penzoil. Any thoughts on the grade. Most of the oil they sell here is 20W50, 15W40 and maybe 10W30.

Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I can't say for certain but you may be hard pressed to get high mileage branded engine oil in 20W50/15W40 or 50 viscosity range. I would go with 10W30 myself but considering your location 15W40/15W50 may be better suited with the higher temperatures plus the fact you said you are experiencing oil loss. If you are using 5W30 now then I would switch to 10W30 to see if that makes a difference. Avoid 10W40 crude oil as the viscosity range is too wide resulting in a lower sheer resistance and reduced engine protection.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Should I use Mobil 1 for the first time in my 91 w/155k miles?


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Sanyo, I didn't start using Mobil 1 in my 93 XE until it had around 120,000 miles. I purchased my Sentra when it had 103K and I used Valvoline until then. In this discussion and others like it, some have said that the synthetic oil actually could help your gaskets become more pliable and therefore prevent leakage. Whether or not this occurs is *not* something I can personally backup. Upon first using Mobil 1, however, my engine ran smoother and seemed to idle much better as well. Overall, it just seemed like a good idea to switch to synthetic oil. I wish my car would have started on with synthetic from the factory, but I'm at 135K with few complaints. I'm never going to use anything but Mobil 1 in every other vehicle I own.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Aite thanks, looks like it's going in. Anyone else start using at high mileage?


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Aite thanks, looks like it's going in. Anyone else start using at high mileage?


I think I might be switching back to Castrol GTX this next oil change. I have been useing MAx life for about 6 oil changes now bought the car @ 180,000 and I think this engine is burning it. Or maybe it's just milage who knows but it won't hurt. In my other car I switched to Syntec from Mobil 1 and it uses even less oil.

PeaNutB13


----------



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

Ok, so I went for the high mileage oil change. Changed it today. Will post with comments as days go by. Thanks again for all the info


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

What's the point in putting synthetic in a motor w/ 155k? I'll agree synthetic is better, but not worth the added cost, put your money into parts. And IMHO those high mileage oils are a gimmick. Just go with a higher viscosity name brand oil.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

The reason why is because alotta people say it improves idle;/


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

> What's the point in putting synthetic in a motor w/ 155k?


Well, let's see...
For me, it's a matter of peace of mind. My '93 Sentra has 135K miles, and I have only been using Mobil 1 for the last 15K. The high mileage (and age) is _exactly_ why I use it. I know my car is getting older, and I want to extend its life as long as possible. Mobil 1 isn't solely responsible for my engine's longevity, but it certainly helps*. Just because my car is old does not mean that I'm going to use Walmart oil to save money. Why would that make sense? If anything, I want to use the best products available to make sure that my aging engine still has some kick in its step. 

*Disclaimer: Just for the record, good conventional oil, when changed often, is not going to hurt your car. I'm not anti-"normal oil".


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay, I know enough has been said about synthetic oil, but here's a good way to look at it...

I purchase Mobil 1 in a 5 quart container for about $20, so that's $4 a quart. My previous conventional oil was somewhere around $1.50 per quart. Now, the GA16DE requires 3 3/8 quarts of oil, and for estimating purposes I'll round up to 3.5 quarts. On a per-quart basis, an oil change with Mobil 1 costs $14, whereas the conventional oil at $1.50 per quart adds up to $5.25. That's a difference of $8.75 per oil change (excluding filter costs).

So let's say your engine is slightly more efficient while using synthetic oil and is able to squeeze out 1/2 a mile _more_ per gallon (from 30 miles per gallon to 30.5 mpg is about a 1.7% gain in fuel efficiency). Our car has a 13 gallon tank, and for an entire tank of gas, that would correspond to 6.5 more miles driven. Gas is hovering below $2 per gallon in my area, but at $2 a gallon, that would add up to $0.43 saved per 13 gallon period. I change my oil every 3,000 miles, but even if the efficiency gain is extremely small, the less money spent on fuel during those 3,000 miles almost makes up for the $8.75 more I'm spending once every 3,000 mile period*.

*To be exact, during a 3,000 mile period, improving from 30mpg to 30.5mpg would save (assuming $2 per gallon of gas) $3.38. That cuts the extra expense of synthetic oil down to $5.73.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Someone has to much time on their hands;0 Thanks for the input. Gas around here is like 2.13 now for regular;/ 93 is like 2.33 and 94 is like 2.38;/


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

I just bought a GA16DE with 105000 miles on the odometer, and I'm going to be using nothing but Mobil 1 in it. It was in bad need of a tune up, but it's already idling much better. 

I plan on keeping this car for a while, so every little bit helps.

On a side note, I talked to a guy who put Synthetic in his car, which will go unnamed, and he took it out the next day because the car was burning oil. It's a fairly low mileage vehicle, so I was confused as to why it would do this.

I thought it was very strange, to say the least.

-Steve


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

I have 264,XXX and i use Castrol SynBlend, I don't burn/leak a drop. Nice getting cars lil old ladies had. I run Mobil1 in my truck since i bought it new. :fluffy:


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I have been using Napa High Mileage oil made by Valvoline since this winter. I also added a bottle of seal conditioner, since my rear main seal is leaking. If it needs replacement, I do not have money to fix it, so that will be the end of the car. I have a 99 Saturn that was neglected. All the SatTechs recommended Mobil 1 to clean up the engine. Runs smooth and is clean with Mobil 1. My Sentra was given Castrol 10-30 since I purchased it at 72,000 miles till about 155,000 from the dealership (it was free if I provided the filter). I decided to do my own oil changes since I had to fix the leaking oil sending unit and oil pan. The car is running smoother with the High Mileage Oil and seal condition that is made by Eagle. Uses 1/2 quart per 3,000, or maybe it just leaks out the rear main seal. When I use the extra seal condtioner the rear main seal stopped leaking during that oil change. I have heard Valvoline is not the best, but Napa High Mileage was $1.50 Quart on sale. So, high mileage oil is worth it in my opinion if you are trying to address problems like mine.  Synthetic oil like Mobil 1 is worth it if you want a smooth running, clean engine. The Castrol used in both of my cars left deposits on the PVC valve. Mobil 1 leaves it nice and clean, plus gas mileage increased slightly. I think I would stay away from Castrol, due to all the deposits it left in my engines. I am going to use Synthetic oil in the Sentra this winter, to make it easier to crank. I heard the thickness of High Mileage Oil may make a car harder to turn over when cold.


----------



## Denis Kook (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi. Guys I've read all your messages. And I want to help you. The best article about high mileage oil is here - Best Motor Oil For High Mileage (Cars & Vehicles): The Definitive Guide
Just read it. And you'll find a lot of useful informations.


----------

